# Nanocraft Build



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Officially this will be hull #3. Guide green with white cushions. It’s a VERY specialized micro skiff and I’m looking forward to using it in the tiny marsh creeks and spartina flats in NE Florida and SE Georgia. 

Alain at Nanocraft started about two weeks ago. Some of you will probably recognize this as the discontinued HB Skate. It’s similar to a Whipray, but smaller. With an aluminum trailer I will be able to pick it up with one hand and move it around. 

The black mold is the original mold from HB.


----------



## Panamakid (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks great, perfect for the back country


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool little skiff! Do you now if the front and rear bulkheads completely closed off like the original Skate?...with access only through the top hatches?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Cool little skiff! Do you now if the front and rear bulkheads completely closed off like the original Skate?...with access arm only through the top hatches?


Yes with a gas arm. The forward compartment is vented and holds a portable fuel tank.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Here are a few more pics showing the resin infusion process. The hull will be pulled soon.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool, I love the looks of these little hulls.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

One more


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man, looks like it’ll run in spit


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I will let you know how shallow it gets in a few weeks. When I pick it up I will be turning it over to Tom Gordon for a custom rigging job. We will see what the little Nano is made of soon enough.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

That’s such a great color! I’ve spoken with Alain via email and he has very good customer service. Looks like he’s building a high end product, no shortcuts. Can’t wait to see it finished. Congrats


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Out of curiosity what can Tom do that Alain can't?

If he is building this great little boat why not let him finish?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Out of curiosity what can Tom do that Alain can't?
> 
> If he is building this great little boat why not let him finish?


Sounds like custom rigging is your answer.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Out of curiosity what can Tom do that Alain can't?
> 
> If he is building this great little boat why not let him finish?


Alain will complete the skiff minus the engine and a few little extras. Tom and the Skiff Shop will be adding their expertise and experience along with my suggestions to trick the Nano out.

In order to insure that the engine gets it’s full warranty a dealer should prep and install it.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

A skiff is born. Just like a butterfly emerges from its cocoon the little Nano is freed from the mold. Even though Alain is doing all the work, I feel just a little like a proud father.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow it has nice lines...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Here it is, all trimmed out.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## mattbones (Jun 1, 2019)

amazing skiff!


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Dude i've check the classified one out many time and the person selling had a nice write up. Rated for a 15 two stroke? What power you going? Let me know when this thing launches in Jax.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

The Nano is nearing completion.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Just curious, any reason you chose to mount grab bar in middle as opposed to offset as I've seen done on the some of the glademen?


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks great man, love it!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

kbanashek said:


> Just curious, any reason you chose to mount grab bar in middle as opposed to offset as I've seen done on the some of the glademen?


First of all this is a very small skiff even for a micro skiff. Because the grab bar also is the base for a passenger seat you absolutely want that weight centered and also to help with a good CG. By the way, the whole apparatus is removable so that the cockpit can be completely clean. The Yetty cooler can be strapped down on the bow or stern for a fishing or poling platform.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the explanation, I hope it did not sound like 'why would you mount it in the center?' Was just asking more so based on the amount of space in the cockpit. Having it removable definitely assists with the ability to have more of an open configuration when needed.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment 76708
View attachment 76710
View attachment 76708
View attachment 76710
No, I didn’t take your comment as negative. I will try to answer any questions about the skiff. Tomorrow it will be in Tom Gordon’s hands at the Skiff Shop in Edgewater where it will get just a little tricked out.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How many hours are you putting on it?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

this thing looks pretty sweet, congrats!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How many hours are you putting on it?


What?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How many hours are you putting on it?


All of them...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I meant horsepower sorry my dang phone auto corrected


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> All of them...


I was about to post this and scrolled down...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

It’s rated for a 15


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow I bet it flies with a 15 hp, I’d fight and old 2 stroke 25hp one of the really light ones. Haha just to see how fast it would go lol


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

The Nano should cruise, around 75% throttle, at about 20. I will measure stuff like this and post it as soon as Tom Gordon is finished tweaking it.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

PS: Twenty in the Nano would feel like thirty or forty in a larger boat.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the finished result!

Regarding speed perception - 100% agree with micros, I get 23mph(2019 Tohatsu 15hp) WOT in my billfish 14' and definitely seems much faster.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That's gonna be a fun little skiff. Very cool.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ya for sure, 20 mph in a small boat is flying. When I was in high school I had a 12 ft Sears Jon boat with a 15hp Johnson and it flew! My cell phone told me it was 22 mph but felt so fast to me ha


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

can't stop checking these boats out, such an awesome tool... On the subject of power... I've always wondered about the niche of the 15hp. 15s and 20s are very close, if not the same, in weight. If the 15 can achieve 20mph wide open, why not run 20hp at 3/4 and save a motor from running harder? This would leave an extra 1/4 throttle for when your chubby-case-o-beer drinking pal is on board.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

RG Air said:


> can't stop checking these boats out, such an awesome tool... On the subject of power... I've always wondered about the niche of the 15hp. 15s and 20s are very close, if not the same, in weight. If the 15 can achieve 20mph wide open, why not run 20hp at 3/4 and save a motor from running harder? This would leave an extra 1/4 throttle for when your chubby-case-o-beer drinking pal is on board.


Now you’re on to something


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Nano delivery at the Skiff Shop.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

so good.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 77252
> Nano delivery at the Skiff Shop.


That thing is perfect. My only nit pick is the color of the nano logo. Congrats on the ride. Looking forward to seeing what the skiff shop does.


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh, I like this a lot. What is the depth of the hull from the bottom to the gunwales at the back of the boat? I didn't see anything like that one the nano page, just the draft depth.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

FireTurtle said:


> Oh, I like this a lot. I think this is about where my project will end up if I don't cut corners. What is the depth of the hull from the bottom to the gunwales at the back of the boat? I didn't see anything like that one the nano page, just the draft depth.


Okay here goes; the transom height is 17.5, top of deck to hull bottom at transom is 14in, skiff drafts 3.5in.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How’s tricking your skiff going?


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Zaraspook said:


> Okay here goes; the transom height is 17.5, top of deck to hull bottom at transom is 14in, skiff drafts 3.5in.


Thank you!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

The skiff is probably a week or so away from being completed.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Can’t wait to see it


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 76712
> View attachment 76714
> View attachment 76708
> View attachment 76710
> ...


How did you mount the grab bar to the cooler? New to these skiffs and thinking of doing somthing similar do it can be removed.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Did you get your boat back yet?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Did you get your boat back yet?


Nope. Haven’t heard from the Skiff Shop in quite a while. Last time I called to check on the progress of the Nano Tom told me to stop calling.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Damn. I was hoping to get a report on how it does. Lol. Well I guess I’ll be waiting just like you. Lol


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Yep. I have no idea what the completion date will be or even what progress has been made. Tom told me he put me in front of 15 other boats. I’d hate to be them.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaraspook said:


> Yep. I have no idea what the completion date will be or even what progress has been made. Tom told me he put me in front of 15 other boats. I’d hate to be them.


My skiff has been there since May 24.
Did you jump in front of me?


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Goatlips said:


> My skiff has been there since May 24.
> Did you jump in front of me?


That would be a dick move now wouldn't it.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> That would be a dick move now wouldn't it.


Shops are busy during the summer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Goatlips said:


> Shops are busy during the summer.


Have you ever noticed people wait until summer to fix boats when it is boating season and weeks worth of waiting for repairs. Nobody seems to prepare for the season during the off season. Lol.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Goatlips said:


> My skiff has been there since May 24.
> Did you jump in front of me?


Maybe mine got there June 4th. I didn’t ask for any special consideration and I hope I didn’t receive any.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Zaraspook said:


> I don’t think so. Mine has been there since May 4th.


We may need to start a support group


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Goatlips said:


> We may need to start a support group


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

You mean with a councilor and meetings


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

That's a great looking little skiff, love the color! Congrats on the boat. That's unfortunate to hear about the skiff shop, hope you get it back soon.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Whenever it happens, I’m confident the Skiff Shop will do an excellent job. in the meantime I have plenty of things to keep me busy. This was the sunrise this morning at my house. Just before I took this image a redfish tailed up in front of the dock. It took extreme control not to launch my kayak but I had other things to do this morning.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

that nano is gonna love those oysters... nice shot.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Zaraspook said:


> Yep. I have no idea what the completion date will be or even what progress has been made. Tom told me he put me in front of 15 other boats. I’d hate to be them.


I'm sure he appreciates you telling the 15 other owners.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

devrep said:


> I'm sure he appreciates you telling the 15 other owners.


But...Tom didn't tell him he was still number 91 in line.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

devrep said:


> I'm sure he appreciates you telling the 15 other owners.


Tom telling me he put me in front of other people was probably bullshit. I have no problem getting in line, in fact that’s the way I prefer it. He only told me that after the skiff had been there for over a month. I think he was trying to make me feel bad because I called to check on the progress. Initially he told me he would have it finished in two weeks.

Also, devrep, what makes you think that all the people that have boats at the Skiff Shop ever look at this forum? There was maybe two other skiffs that would qualify as micro skiffs in the shop, all the others were big boats.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

is he the only game in town or what?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

devrep said:


> is he the only game in town or what?


He evidently does things the builder can't, I guess, dunno.


----------



## FrankZinCLE (Jul 11, 2019)

Any update here ?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I am sorry to say I still have no idea when it will be done. I checked on it Thursday and it was in the exact state that it was in the Thursday before. I paid for the engine about five weeks ago. I’m told that the work can go no farther until the engine arrives. Could be a world shortage on Tahatsu engines..., hmmmm.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I would be going back to Alain and have him finish. I don't think anybody would string wire so phenomenally well that I would wait 2 months to get started.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> I think I would be going back to Alain and have him finish. I don't think anybody would string wire so phenomenally well that I would wait 2 months to get started.


Agreed I've heard that the skiff shop does phenomenal work but 2 months and it hasn't been touched would do it for me.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Most of the work is done. The integral fuel tank and a few other items are finished and installed. It’s just making a plate to allow the Tohatsu engine to hang on the micro jack plate and installing a small bilge pump. Once they get the template, Blue Point actually makes the plate. 

I fully understand the two comments above but unfortunately I already paid the Skiff Shop for the engine and paid for most of the work as well.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I would like to know if you come up to NE Florida or SE Georgia. Would love to check it out. And how do I get one?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

GaG8tor said:


> I would like to know if you come up to NE Florida or SE Georgia. Would love to check it out. And how do I get one?


I am located in NE Florida. Once I get my hands on the Nano I may make it available to potential buyers to see and check out.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

It's always a bummer waiting for your boat to be finished, hope it's soon for your sake bud.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Zaraspook said:


> I am located in NE Florida. Once I get my hands on the Nano I may make it available to potential buyers to see and check out.


I would definitely be interested


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> It's always a bummer waiting for your boat to be finished, hope it's soon for your sake bud.


It took less than one month from the time I ordered the skiff to be built at Nanocraft to finish it. It was delivered to the Skiff Shop over two months ago for what Tom told me would take two weeks. So yes, I’m anxious to actually touch and use it. I was hoping to use it for last weeks floods.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 86950
> 
> 
> It took less than one month from the time I ordered the skiff to be built at Nanocraft to finish it. It was delivered to the Skiff Shop over two months ago for what Tom told me would take two weeks. So yes, I’m anxious to actually touch and use it. I was hoping to use it for last weeks floods.


Tell Tom to bust a move or you will hand him a bill for a rental skiff until he finishes.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay, it’s finally coming together. More pics to follow mid-week.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man that thing looks sweet! Nice and clean, is that a 20 hp Suzuki? If so it’s gonna scoot!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man that thing looks sweet! Nice and clean, is that a 20 hp Suzuki? If so it’s gonna scoot!


Tohatsu


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Getting it wet tomorrow.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the bottom line is its awesome and you're going to love it and have a blast. will be worth the wait and even with the delays it will be a faster delivery than most builds.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

What a cool little boat, beautiful!

So no tall platforms planned for the front or back?

You will update us on your best guess on speed and draft, yes?

Lastly, I’m interested in as much detail on your jack plate as I can get... like how high does it raise the motor and can you really run shallower with it. You pay for a luxury like a jack plate, especially on such a small boat, in pounds, I’m worrying over whether or not it’s ‘worth the weight.’


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Fritz said:


> What a cool little boat, beautiful!
> 
> So no tall platforms planned for the front or back?
> 
> ...



I have the same concerns about the jack plate. I will evaluate and put the results here on the forum. Not sure about a poling platform but will try without to start. 

Because I upgraded the engine to have electric tilt I may not need the jack plate. This project has been a leap of faith on my part and we will soon see if it pays off.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tilt and jackplate do two totally different motions, I think you will be surprised how much better you can tweak your efficiency with vertical lift especially when idling into areas you don’t want to chop bottom. Very nice skiff, I dig it!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

microjacker is pretty light.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> microjacker is pretty light.


23 pounds


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

Not exact but in round numbers how much will you have in this? I am considering a similar build. Just trying to figure if it is that much better than my Gheenoe?


----------



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

Take a look at Bob’s Machine Shop's Mini Jack Plate SKU: 100-820000(40HP Max) CLAMP ON: 4″ of Adjustable lift. Their jack plate is for smaller boats with lower-hp engines. The lightweight Mini Jacs feature a smaller footprint and, and will handle engines up to 40 hp. ***BEST OF ALL IT WEIGHS ONLY 18 Pounds!!!!***


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

18lbs or 23lbs, no real difference. Bobs has pretty good stuff though normally. the obsession with lbs on here is nuts. a lot of folks are packing more than that around the middle.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

devrep said:


> 18lbs or 23lbs, no real difference. Bobs has pretty good stuff though normally. the obsession with lbs on here is nuts. a lot of folks are packing more than that around the middle.


You are correct on all points devrep.

I checked both sites, the Bob’s that weighs 18 lbs has 4” of lift and 5 1/2” of setback. For seven more pounds you can get six inches of lift.

The Atlas weighs 23lbs, has 5” lift and 4” of setback. 

I think the Atlas has a built in actuator, the Bob’s specified the pump is remotely located so I’m guessing they may not have included the weight of the pump in their calculations.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fritz said:


> You are correct on all points devrep.
> 
> I checked both sites, the Bob’s that weighs 18 lbs has 4” of lift and 5 1/2” of setback. For seven more pounds you can get six inches of lift.
> 
> ...


On a non tunnel you’ll never need more than 4” of travel. Either way you’ll be too high to keep water pressure or too low to not bog the motor. There’s a small sweet spot.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks Smackdaddy, I believe you have forgotten more about Jack plates then most of us will ever know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fritz said:


> Thanks Smackdaddy, I believe you have forgotten more about Jack plates then most of us will ever know.


Just have a little experience with tinkering with them over the years and like to push the limits.
Start lifting it too high and it will need a stainless prop with some cup to stay hooked up.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you will find, on a smaller, lighter skiff, particularly one that is flat-bottomed without a tunnel, a jack plate has minimal effectiveness. At least that has been my experience. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe consider experimenting with raising the engine on the transom hole by hole before getting a JP. or even a manual JP and just find the sweet spot and leave it there. if you had a tunnel it would be different.


----------



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

Should we even open up the addition of a “cavitation plate w/ jack play” can of worms? For those of us in Texas who have to run super skinny for long stretches as a time.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay I have a couple of hours on the skiff and engine. Top speed with two peeps is about 28. I’m guessing low 30’s for one person.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

The Nanoskiff handles well in a following sea and will beat you up in a one foot chop. It absolutely owns the marsh creeks, especially with the micro jack. 

I can trim the micro jack all the way up, about five inches, and cruise the creeks.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome.


----------



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

Great feedback!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

A couple of pics from the Nano’s first sea trial. Now that I have a few hours on the engine and am getting used to operating the Nano, I am looking forward to the upcoming floods here in NE Florida.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweeeet!
Poling draft with two people?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love it


----------



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

What a beauty! That Skiff is dialed in!!!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

FlyBy said:


> Sweeeet!
> Poling draft with two people?


I have only had this skiff for a day. You might check with Nanocraft Boats. It drafts shallow, probably too shallow for most fish to feel comfortable in. The more weight you put in it the deeper the draft. It’s a very small skiff. It’s performance is going to be almost exactly the same as a HB Skate since it came out of the same mold.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Nano in last nights flood. The jack plate works well and allows me to exit without having to pole a half mile. Broke my rod tip but still managed to hook up on a redfish. I learned that you don’t actually need a whole fly rod to make a decent cast.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Well the good news is, if it's a halfway decent fly rod it should have a lifetime warranty. And based on the Nautilus fly feel I'm going to assume it is haha. Sweet skiff man, you def got a nice little boat there for chucking some flies! Tight lights brother


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Time to show the Nano why it was created.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dang man those are some sweet reels! I don't get to fly fish that much anymore, mostly shrimp or live bait chunking with the boss or kids...


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay, it’s been a while, so here are some of my thoughts on the Nano now that we are getting to know each other. I’ve had it in 2-3 foot seas and it stayed dry but of course it was slow going. It will rattle your teeth if you go fast in a head chop, but that’s to be expected. Handles following seas like a champ. Goes plenty fast. With one person fishing, it poles from the bow like a dream. For one man fishing the marsh it a winner. I hope to fish it with two people soon and I will post a report.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

@Zaraspook That is a great shot! My question is why no poling platform?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> @Zaraspook That is a great shot! My question is why no poling platform?


Great question. I thought it would be better to get comfortable with the skiff before making any decisions like adding a poling platform. After spending some time in the Nano I’ve decided that the best solution for a poling platform would be a removable one in front of the engine mounted on the aft hatch cover. It would be about 13 inches tall and mounted just like a forward fishing platform on a larger skiff. It would also allow full tiller movement in any direction. When I’m solo I have tie downs for the Yetti cooler on the bow so that I can pole from the bow. The platform in the picture is from my Whipray. I will probably have Bluepoint build me a smaller one for the Nano.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 94156
> 
> Great question. I thought it would be better to get comfortable with the skiff before making any decisions like adding a poling platform. After spending some time in the Nano I’ve decided that the best solution for a poling platform would be a removable one in front of the engine mounted on the aft hatch cover. It would be about 13 inches tall and mounted just like a forward fishing platform on a larger skiff. It would also allow full tiller movement in any direction. When I’m solo I have tie downs for the Yetti cooler on the bow so that I can pole from the bow. The platform in the picture is from my Whipray. I will probably have Bluepoint build me a smaller one for the Nano.


Good call way better than a poling platform will be


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Zara are you located in Jacksonville? I spent a summer in Jacksonville is the only reason I ask, when I was going to UF. Specifically I stayed on Fort George Island for a summer field school, they had a little ramp and I had a jon boat man we caught red some fish in those flood tides. It was good times brother, love your skiff catch em up.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I'd like to know what someone already asked, what's your total investment?

Edit: Also, and I know this may seem blasphemous, but after using the boat, do you think it could be built with a super lean side console? I am thinking steering and throttle only, maybe some slick fold down smaller GPS screen.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Zara are you located in Jacksonville? I spent a summer in Jacksonville is the only reason I ask, when I was going to UF. Specifically I stayed on Fort George Island for a summer field school, they had a little ramp and I had a jon boat man we caught red some fish in those flood tides. It was good times brother, love your skiff catch em up.


No, I’m south of Jacksonville in St. Augustine.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

JRHorne said:


> I'd like to know what someone already asked, what's your total investment?
> 
> Edit: Also, and I know this may seem blasphemous, but after using the boat, do you think it could be built with a super lean side console? I am thinking steering and throttle only, maybe some slick fold down smaller GPS screen.


I have around 20 thou invested. I’m sure anything is possible but I would think if you want a skiff with a console and steering wheel I can think of at least a dozen better choices.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Zaraspook said:


> I have around 20 thou invested. I’m sure anything is possible but I would think if you want a skiff with a console and steering wheel I can think of at least a dozen better choices.


Thanks for the quick reply. That's not a bad total investment at all. Going to PM you about your thoughts on a small side console.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet, the grass flats look very similar.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Anyone interested in having a Nanocraft built, I have an almost new custom aluminum trailer built for the Nano at a huge discount. Used maybe a dozen times.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Zaraspook said:


> View attachment 94156
> 
> Great question. I thought it would be better to get comfortable with the skiff before making any decisions like adding a poling platform. After spending some time in the Nano I’ve decided that the best solution for a poling platform would be a removable one in front of the engine mounted on the aft hatch cover. It would be about 13 inches tall and mounted just like a forward fishing platform on a larger skiff. It would also allow full tiller movement in any direction. When I’m solo I have tie downs for the Yetti cooler on the bow so that I can pole from the bow. The platform in the picture is from my Whipray. I will probably have Bluepoint build me a smaller one for the Nano.


My son can do it local, we can meet at aunt Kate's and I will show you the quality of the 2 he has done for me,he is building my new poling platform as I post this.his biz is @@darkwatercustoms904,nocatee fl.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Charles Hadley said:


> My son can do it local, we can meet at aunt Kate's and I will show you the quality of the 2 he has done for me,he is building my new poling platform as I post this.his biz is @@darkwatercustoms904,nocatee fl.


The Nano is sold Charles. I sold it without the trailer, so I have the trailer for sale.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Zaraspook said:


> The Nano is sold Charles. I sold it without the trailer, so I have the trailer for sale.


Gotcha


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

St


Zaraspook said:


> The Nano is sold Charles. I sold it without the trailer, so I have the trailer for sale.


ill have trailer?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

No, trailer ended up going with the Nano.


----------

